# can anyone explain scary bond payment for NZ h rental?



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

After three of the coldest winters MH ing in UK, we are off to NZ for a three month rental. Cheapa Campa have given us a three bond option none of which I understand. For option one they want an extra $7500. option 2 is a lot less but apparently you dont get your daily payment back? Who knows? I am flummoxed. If any one out there has rented, could you be so kind as to recommend which option would be adaquate. Thank you very much. :?:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Do you want to give us a bit more detail or a link to the payment terms so that we can try to help

derek


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

*NZ Campa insurance bond arcghhhhhh!*

Is there anyone on this magnificent site who has hired a campa in NZ and can recommend which bond to buy, I am in a muddle about it!


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

*bond info email from hire firm*

You are kind thank you!
Here is what they told us but I am none the wiser,
I dont think you get the dosh back from option one the daily amount.

So if you can help - have pasted this from email. It seems a bit ripe if you ask me.

-------------------------------

We can certainly combine the 2 rentals to get the long hire discount applied to the Hobart trip. We will be able to get this actioned on Monday the 10th and send out a new confirmation once done.

Both vehicles have been booked with the standard liability which is $7500, we also need to debit this amount off your credit card as a bond for each vehicle.

Below are the options available to reduce the liability which then also reduces the bond, you can either decide at pick up which option to take or we can amend the bookings at any time.

Standard Liability 
Apollo's rental charge includes a Standard Liability of $7,500. 
A Bond of $7,500 will be collected at the time of entering into the Rental Contract. Payment of this Bond is only accepted by credit card. The $7,500 will be debited to the credit card account immediately. An administration fee equal to the merchant surcharge applies.

The Standard Liability can be reduced by purchasing one of the following Reduction Options:

Reduction Option 1 
A Liability of $2,500 applies. This Option can be purchased by paying to Apollo $27 per day. The maximum amount payable for this Option per rental is $1,350 - i.e. 50 days rental. 
A Bond of $2,500 will be collected at the time of entering into the Rental Contract. Payment of this Bond is only accepted by credit card. The $2,500 will be debited to the credit card account immediately. An administration fee equal to the merchant surcharge applies.

Reduction Option 2 (VIP Cover) 
A $0 (zero) Liability applies. This Option can be purchased by paying to Apollo $44 per day. The maximum amount payable for this Option per rental is $2,200 - i.e. 50 days rental. 
Under this option one windscreen, two tyres and demurrage will be covered for accidental damage. Should these amounts be exceeded the cost to repair or replace the items will not be covered and will be the responsibility of the renter.

A Bond of $250 will be collected at the time of entering into the Rental Contract. This Bond is payable to Apollo by an open signed credit card imprint with an authorisation obtained (sufficient funds must be available) for $250.

Inclusive Rates 
Add $62.50 per day. The maximum amount payable per rental segment for an Inclusive Rate is $3,125- i.e. 50 days rental. 
The Inclusive Rate includes: VIP Cover, Diesel recovery tax (New Zealand) Unlimited Kilometres, One Way Rental Fee, 10% GST, 3% Administration Fee/Taxes, Personal Kits, Kitchen Kit, LP Gas Refill Fee, Apollo Welcome Pack, Pre-Hire Cleaning Fees, Vehicle Consultation Fee, 24hr Roadside Assistance, Extra Driver Fees, Camp Chairs and Table, Maps and Camp Ground Guides and Baby or Booster Seats (on request).

If you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards

Nathan Holgate
Sales & Reservations Consultant
Apollo Motorhome Holidays


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Its no different than CDW (collision damage waiver) on a hire car.

As you are a visitor to NZ and may abscond you either pay NZ$ 7,500 bond which they hand back if there are no claims less 1.5% charge by the credit card company, or you pay a daily insurance. You don't get your insurance back here, do you? Why should you expect to get it back there?

You can chosse two levels of cover

1 a smaller bond and a reduced daily insurance fee

2 no bond, or next to nothing, and a larger daily fee

What exactly don't you understand?

All solutions are the same. You are covered above £7,500 and they want the excess covered in one of 3 ways. You decide how to do that.

Can the mods transfer the posts in the second thread you have started, please


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes - a link would be handy.

On the face of it _(and this is second hand experience from a friend who did it)_ I would go for the option with the biggest bond. That usually works out the cheapest if you don't damage the van in any way and return it as clean and tidy as it was when you took it out.

You get the bond back at the end, so that's not a problem, assuming you have the spare cash.

Not a lot of help I'm afraid, but we have had a few NZ members from time to time. A search might bring up a contact name?

Any Aussies you can find on here might also know how the NZ system works - and will give you some tips for the tour. _(My tip - get the Newmans Coach Travel brocure for NZ. They go to just about every special place worth a visit!)_

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Yes - a link would be handy.
> 
> On the face of it _(and this is second hand experience from a friend who did it)_ I would go for the option with the biggest bond. That usually works out the cheapest if you don't damage the van in any way and return it as clean and tidy as it was when you took it out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would agree with Dave. We went in 2007 and selected the biggest bond. Did not have a problem it was returned. In fact I think it was just our credit card was swiped and at the end of our holiday the counterfoil was destroyed. I know it sounds a lot of money but worth it in the end.

Terry

Edit: I don't remember the bond being debited immediately from our credit card although this was over four years ago! Still worth it though for peace of mind.


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

Look at this company, if you have not already done so. Avoid companies like Juicy - they are cheaper but the unit is not self contained (ie toilet and shower) so you will have to go to campsites which can be expensive and so wipe out the advantage of the cheaper van.

http://www.wilderness.co.nz/

We hired for two months this year and were very satisfied. Not perhaps the cheapest but they gave good advice.

Also something I have been meaning to put on the forum for some time. Look into joining the NZMCA.

http://www.nzmca.org.nz/

As members of the CC (and CCC) they waived the joining fee. There are discounts, club sites and their equivalent of CL/CS's.


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi
Suggest you also look at http://www.newzealandfrontiers.com/index.html we hired for 8 weeks in 2008 and would recommend. http://www.rankers.co.nz/ is a website with all types of online NZ travel reviews, finally our own web site www.ukgreynomads.co.uk may give you some further ideas.
Regards Alan


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Dave here 
hope this will be the answer to your problem. My wife and I hired a camper van , when we traveled to New Zealand. we paid a bond of £7,500 dollarrs.
If you pay the £7,500 dollars it's like having fully comp. insurances. 
If you require any more information please phone me on Bristol 9650650.


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your explanations and advice. I knew I could count on you! xxx


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

Hello,

We are a couple of Aussies back over here (UK) again for a few years and we hired a motorhome (van conversion) from Britz in 2008 for 6 weeks. We took the large bond option to avoid the excessive cost of the option. We believe it was taken from the credit card but it was reimbursed without any problems. We did get a windscreen chipped but got it fixed before we took it back.

Our good fellow motorhoming friends from Norfolk went too but did 3 months and they also took the large credit bond. They do a blog and this is the link. I hope they do not mind me giving it out.

http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/Grey-haired-nomads/Trips/5111

Yes they go under the name grey haired nomads and no relation to the ones above.

I recommend anyone to go; it is so much easier to see than Australia. Don't tell a Kiwi I said that as they often carry a chip on their shoulder.

Cheers

Brian


----------

